# [SOLVED] Computer freezing randomly (brand new)



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi there. I didn't know which section to put this in, so if its in the wrong place please move it.

So I've had this problem since I built my computer a few months ago, it is completely sporadic and seemingly random. Sometimes my computer won't freeze for days, other times shortly after start up.

When it freezes everything stops, the keyboard and mouse are unresponsive (no Ctrl-alt-del etc.) and if sound is playing there is a sort of "glitch" then silence. I don't know yet whether this is hardware related or software related.

Here are my computer specs:


```
ASUS Black Blu-ray Drive SATA Model BC-12B1ST/BLK/B/AS - OEM

XFX HD-697A-CNFC Radeon HD 6970 2GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity

COOLER MASTER HAF 932 Advanced Blue Edition RC-932-KKN3-GP ATX Full Tower Computer Case with USB 3.0, Black Interior and ...

Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I72600K

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80  PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power ...

Intel 320 Series SSDSA2CW080G310 2.5" 80GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) - OEM

Western Digital Caviar Black WD1002FAEX 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 6.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

ASUS P8Z68-V PRO LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS

Patriot Viper Xtreme 8GB (2 x 4GB) RAM
```
Some people have suggested checking the RAM, but I don't believe that is the problem as this ram is brand new, but I can't be sure if it is.

This was my first desktop build, I started building it because my last computer kept freezing!


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

go to bios record temps and 12v readings.

update all your drivers from intel or ASUS website

Chipsets
Graphics mainly.


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

Ok I updated my chipset from the Asus website, I'll post when I find the temperature and 12v reading.

CPU temperature ranged from 42 to 44C, a few minutes after it froze (before updating chipset driver). 12v reading was at 12.19


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

What Antivirus and Anti Malware programs do you use and have you scanned system recently?
I would run memtest86 and run 4 full tests, each test has 8 passes so this can take 3-4 hours but you need to be sure because new or old ram can be incompatible or defective. Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool
Was the same hard drive in use on the old system? Have you run checkdisk (chkdsk /r) on the hard drive and/or any testing utilities?


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

HDD is brand new, and freezing occured before I installed Avast.

Whats the best way to run memtest86? I don't have any extra CDs.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

Press F8 during reboot (several times) during machine logo screen, select Windows Memory Diagnostics.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*



johnx said:


> HDD is brand new, and freezing occured before I installed Avast.
> 
> Whats the best way to run memtest86? I don't have any extra CDs.


Buy some, the memory tester in Windows is hardly comparable to Memtest86. Sometimes we need to spend money to fix things, ya know!


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

Should I just buy new ram? Everyone seems to say that this is the problem.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

Run Memtest to get that answer. I have had no luck with Patriot ram in the past but without knowing the model numbers on what you own, we cannot check compatibility either.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

You can run the crucial system scanner which will tell you what kind of RAM you have and what your upgrade options are.


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

I bumped this thread rather than starting a new one. Hope thats ok.

I ran Memtestx86 and no problems were found. Any more suggestions?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

check the voltage range of the ram

asus sometimes default to low to cater for crap ram that only runs at one voltage


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

How do I do that?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

Look in the bios.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*



johnx said:


> How do I do that?


 
I believe in bios if you have DDR3 RAM it should be running at 1.5 volts


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

you can use this

Download CPU-Z 1.59 - FileHippo.com


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

I'm looking on CPU-Z and I can't seem to find RAM voltage, any tips?



I don't know if this will be useful, but here is my bios menu, I went into advance mode and wasn't able to find anything but there could be something:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

cpuz

click on the memory tab at the top


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

I got that part lol, but where in that tab is the voltage?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

sorry the next one spd tab


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

My ram is running at 1.5 for both.

I updated my bios as well because there were some stability issues in previous versions, but the freezing continues.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

it is rated at 1.65v

in the bios set ram to manual and move the voltage up to 1.65v


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

It says 1.6 volts in one section, and 1.5 in the others. So I think its normal.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

check what it is set to in the bios


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

I checked, they are at the correct voltage. 1.65V


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

check to see if you have any dumps

Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista - Tech Support Forum


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

I don't have the BSOD though.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

just check


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

Here is the file:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

asked someone to check the dump


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

There are no dump files in the attachment nor are there any signs of BSODs in the other system files.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

does it freeze running in safe mode with networking


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

I don't know, but ti might have its frozen so many times I've tried a lot of things.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

just check it will help towards a solution


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

I booted in SafeMode with networking, and then I wanted to play games so I restarted my computer. It loaded normally but now no programs will start, and using the start orb makes my computer freeze if I try to search for programs.

Programs will only start in safemode with networking. This sucks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

run

sfc /scannow


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

I ran it and it closes after verification.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

run

chkdsk /f


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

Volume is in use by another process, I've instructed it to perform on restart. Update: After restart it still says the same.

Is my computer screwed now? I can't do anything but browse in safemode, no audio, games or anything else good.

Seems to be fixed now. But the freezing continues as far as I know.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

see if you can borrow a quality 850w or better to try in it


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

You think that would work? Why would you think that? The computer can run fine for days then it randomly freezes.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

because freezing is usually down to power or heat from which you receive no bsod errors

which you are not


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

Ok well thanks for all your help. One question though, the other problem still continues besides the freezing: no programs will start, and using the start orb makes my computer freeze if I try to search for programs. I have to restart my computer multiple times for everything to work. It started after I started my computer in safemode with networking once.

How do I stop thsi from happening.

Also I received a blue screen error after I got a webcam


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista - Tech Support Forum


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

What baout thsi one: the other problem still continues besides the freezing: no programs will start, and using the start orb makes my computer freeze if I try to search for programs. I have to restart my computer multiple times for everything to work. It started after I started my computer in safemode with networking once.

Its unrelated to teh BSOD, the BSOD was due to a webcam i got.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

Go to Start/Search and type *CMD* right click the CMD icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Command Prompt type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing files in your computer. 
Or Boot off of the Windows disc and choose *Repair Your Computer.* If that fails, go to the *RE *(Recovery Environment) go to *Command Prompt* and type in *SFC /scannow *and press enter.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

still check for dumps


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

I'm sorry to bump this thread once again, but are you 100% sure this is a power issue? Others that I have talked too said my PSU should be more than enough. I'm hesitant to buy another PSU worth a lot of money.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

Boot the computer in a Clean Boot state and see if that helps. 


> still check for dumps
> Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista - Tech Support Forum


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*



johnx said:


> I'm sorry to bump this thread once again, but are you 100% sure this is a power issue? Others that I have talked too said my PSU should be more than enough. I'm hesitant to buy another PSU worth a lot of money.


Your Psu is fine for quality, but it may be defective is all. What happened when you ram checkdisk?


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

It verified to a 100 percent then it closed. My computer is experiencing the other problem tons now, this problem: no programs will start when clicked on but they will start like 20 mins later, and using the start orb makes my computer freeze if I try to search for programs. I have to restart my computer multiple times for everything to work. It started after I started my computer in safemode with networking once. Now it always happens.


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

Bumping


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*




> Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista - Tech Support Forum



did you click on the link and run that program and did you post the results in that section of the forum yet?


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes, if you read the earlier part of this thread (page 2), I uploaded those files and someone looked at them, there were no dump files or BSOD errors.

If it helps, the above issue I just posted about doesn't happen when in safemode with networking.

Well I've tried for a while now, and at this point the computer is a paperweight. I can't use it normally at all, because when I start a program like firefox or anything it else it freezes and I have to hard restart every time. Or the other issue arises where no programs will start and I'm forced to hard restart again. I can only run it working in safemode with networking, which prevents me from doing what I built it for, gaming and videos etc.

I'm contemplating selling all the parts used and getting an HP or something.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

I think we passed over you cannot run checkdisk....and bad hard drive is what this really sounds like. Would you try again with chkdsk /r instead of "f" and see if you can get it to run. If you can't I would run the drives makers hard drive utility on it and/or replace the drive.


----------



## johnx (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

Well, some good news at least. chkdsk /r and the other /f worked, I must have been doing something wrong. 

The problem appears to be gone now... any clue why? I don't know about the freezing though. Thanks so much for all your help.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer freezing randomly (brand new)*

Hard drive file system corruption had to be the cause. Checkdisk repairs the file system and glad we got it.


----------

